# I HATE CANCER!!! (long vent)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses and understand how you are feeling about cancer!
It is so hard to understand why our loved ones get this terrible disease and have to deal with suffering. 
You and your kitty are in my prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your terrible losses. I don't really know what to say, other than this is the place to vent whenever you need to. Hugs to you from Maryland. I hope you feel better getting that off your mind.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I totally understand. Cancer is the nastiest disease. I lost AF to cancer, I felt very cheated...he had just turned 6. Please know there are many members here to lean on and vent your frustrations...and by all means, don't hold back. I think we all understand your pain to some degree. I am sorry you have encountered so much of it in your life.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate it, too & have to learn to control the blinding rage that takes over when I hear of it


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. You have every right to hate it and rant about it. That's too many loving people and pets.

Thank God mom is doing okay. A little miracle in the midst of pain. I hope Kitty does as well.

(((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I lost my Mother to lung cancer and it still breaks me everyday. I have had several friends and family that have had cancer or died from it. If we could cure cancer just imagine how much more wonderful the world would be. Your Mom is a living miracle, knowing the statitics with lung cancer, so look at that miracle when you feel sad. 
I am sorry your kitty is now dealing with it and I pray that the vet will work with you on the ultrasound or find a vet that will. Your kitty and your toddler are both beautiful.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I am so sorry.  I don't think there's a single person on this planet who's life hasn't been affected by cancer. I hate it.

I think you might like one of these. (warning - foul language)

_ps. If the link doesn't work, replace the **** with the eff word_


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, thank you Cinnamonteal, I think I do need one. Thanks for all the support everyone, I was feeling a little frustrated, but got it together now. I hate it so much cos Im so helpless to do anything about it  but Beaushel is right, my mom is living proof miracles can happen, Im hanging tough..


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I hear you, cancer is nasty. Just when I thought my precious golden Sierra was beating her cancer, it spread. At least I know we tried and I loved her till the end, I think that is the most we can do for them. Love them always and with all of your heart. At least they will know and feel it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses. Stay strong and hand in there. Things will get better.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

_ know how you feel. It was 2 weeks ag today that my golden girl cKayCee was diagnosed with cancer, had surgery late that afternoon and 48 hours later was gone. My Mom died of a brain tumor. I am so srry about your animals._


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I as well, know the pain you are feeling. It is simply overwhelming at times. I lost my Father to Hodgkin's (Lymphoma) after he fought so hard for 1 1/2 years. I feel so fortunate I was able to care for him till about the last 4 months of his life. It wasn't two months later, and I lost my beautiful Golden boy Jake, who had just turned 6 to Lymphoma as well. Both of them, the two most precious things in my life....gone.
I will say prayers for your Mom....that she remains cancer free. I am so sorry for the pain and frustration you are feeling. I hope you will be able to work something out with the Vet for the ultrasound on your kitty. Hopefully, you will find an answer, and things will improve.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... you have been hit hard. I'm so sorry you are goin thru all this. It seems cancer is much more prevalant in today's world. We lost a nephew to adrenal cancer several years ago. He was diagnosed at age 10 and lived 10 more years... a real roller coaster ride. ( BTW... he lived in Yuma). And our sons have lost 2 members of their class ( a small private school) to brain cancer when they were in the early 20's. Makes you wonder how toxic have we made our environment. Luckily the tumor found in our dil last week is not malignant.... but scary all the same. I will keep you in my prayers and hope things start looking better for you.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*SAD. *
*AND WHAT FRUSTRATES ME MOST IS THAT ONLY ABOUT 10% $ GOES TOWARDS PREVENTION ...*
Dr. James Holland is an oncologist, chemotherapy researcher and one of the founders of the Intl Congress on Anti Cancer Treatment conference. When he spoke with _Marketplace _host Wendy Mesley, he was straightforward about why prevention isn't a bigger priority: 
*MESLEY: *This whole [conference] is about treating cancer, which is great, but why isn't there more on prevention? 
*HOLLAND:* Well, this is a conference on therapies... But prevention is the ultimate goal and I think that you're right. Why is there so little done comparatively in cancer prevention? Because there are no companies that are devoted to cancer prevention as there are to cancer treatment. 
*MESLEY: *Why not? 
*HOLLAND:* Because there's no incentive economically for them. 

​


----------

